# مكتب فرص الاعمال يقدم مشروع نسائي : تمويل القروض والتقسيط



## مكتب افكار (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مشاريع نسائية ناجحة


مكتب فرص الاعمال يقدم مشروع نسائي : تمويل القروض والتقسيط

جاء في تقرير صحفي في جريدة الرياض انه وفي أوج الأزمة المالية العالمية ومع بوادر انهيار النظام الرأسمالي.. لم تعد القروض مقتصرة على البنوك والرجال بل دخلت المرأة عالم تمويل القروض بأقساط ميسرة وبضمانات مؤكدة تضمن لهن أموالهن ومن تلك الضمانات كفيل غارم وهو الشخص الذي يتعهد بانتظام المقترض في السداد وكذلك شيكات من البنك الذي يتعامل معه المقترض لسحب القسط الشهري عند نزول الرواتب والبعض يقوم بإعطاء وكالة للمقرضة لاستلام إيجار الدور العلوي من المنزل الذي يسكن فيه المقرض لحين انتهاء مدة السداد ويتم الإقراض بدافع إنساني لدى البعض المبدأ العام الذي تحرص عليه تلك النساء أن يكون الإقراض في محيط العائلة.

وقد ورد في تقرير جريدة الرياض مقابلات مع عدد من النساء اللاتي يقمن بإعطاء القروض وكذلك عدد من المستفيدين من تلك القروض .

البداية كانت مع (أم فلاح القحطاني) وهي في العقد الخامس من العمر والتي أخبرتنا قائلة (لدي مبنى يحتوي على عدد من الشقق المؤجرة والتي يبلغ دخلها السنوي ست مئة ألف ريال وفكرت في الاستفادة من ذلك المبلغ بدلا من تجميده لذلك أقوم بإقراض عدد من الأشخاص بفائدة اقل من الفوائد التي تطلبها البنوك وحقيقة أفضل التعامل مع العسكريين لأنهم أكثر التزاماً في الدفع واضمن حقي بواسطة شيكات مصدقة من البنك الذي يستلم منه المقترض راتبه ولقد تعاملت مع الكثير ولم أواجه أي مشاكل وأكدت بأن اكبر مبلغ يمكن أن تقرضه هو مائتا ألف ريال.

أما (صيتة المطيري) وهي في العقد الخامس من العمر فتقول: حضرت لي امرأة من أقاربي وهي أرملة ولديها سبعة أبناء وتطلب مني قرضاً من اجل شراء منزل بدلا من الإيجارات التي لا تستطيع دفعها باستمرار ولقد قمت بشراء المنزل في الدخل المحدود والذي كلف أربع مائة ألف ريال واشترطت على السيدة كتابة وكالة في المحكمة تفوضني من خلالها باستلام إيجار الدور العلوي للمنزل لحين انتهاء الدين وقد قمت بتأجير الدور بعشرين ألف ريال ولقد رفضت اخذ أي فائدة منها وتستطيع الصرف على أبنائها من خلال تقاعد زوجها الذي يبلغ خمسة آلاف ريال وهذه الطريقة مطبقة أيضا في الجمعيات الخيرية ولكن الفرق أن الجمعية لا تقوم بإفراغ الصك باسم المستفيدة إلا عند انتهاء آخر قسط أما أنا فاكتب الملكية دون تردد ولكن بضمانات مؤكدة.

تقول (سارة العتيبي) وهي في العقد السادس من العمر (طلب مني احد أقاربي مبلغاً وقدره مئة ألف لأنه يرغب في الزواج وقد طلبت منه إحضار كفيل غارم وهو الشخص الذي يتعهد لدي بضمان انتظام المقترض بالسداد وبالفعل احضر أخاه وقمت بإعطائه المبلغ ولقد انتظم في السداد لمدة أربعة أشهر ولكنه اخل بالاتفاق وعندما لم أجد وسيلة للتفاهم قمت بتقديم شكوى ضد أخيه لأنه الكفيل حيث تم سجنه ولم أتنازل عن القضية إلا بعد أن دفع العريس كامل المبلغ بعد أن تم جمعه من أبناء عمومته).

تشاركنا (ضيحة العتيبي) وهي في العقد السادس من العمر قائلة (لا أتعامل مع الكل بالضمانات فهناك أناس كلمتهم لدي هي الضمان فقد استدان مني رجل مبلغ مائتا ألف ريال من اجل تزويج أبنائه ولم أمانع لأنه رجل عرف لدينا بالصدق والأمانة ورفضت اخذ أي ضمانات ولقد شكك البعض لدي في إمكانية التزامه بالسداد ولكن الرجل التزم مع ابنائه بكل أمانة ولكن البعض الآخر احرص على ضمان حقي).

أما (نورة السهلي) وهي أرملة والتي لم تستسلم للحاجة بسبب ظروفها في العقد الرابع من العمر فتقول: (أعيش خارج مدينة الرياض في إحدى القرى وتعلمين الحياة في القرى بسيطة وليست معقدة ولقد استدنت من امرأة من أقاربنا مبلغ مائة وخمسين ألف ريال ولقد قمت ببناء منزلين شعبيين الأول قمت بالسكن فيه مع أبنائي والآخر قمت بتأجيره لعدد من المعلمات اللاتي تم تعينهن في قريتنا ومن إيجار المنزل أقوم بسداد الدين وراتبي كمستخدمة في المدرسة يكفي لأبنائي…

مشاريع نسائية ناجحة



مكتب فرص الاعمال – الرياض
ت 0505756800 – 0568919429
ت 2631303 – 2633538 – 2635433
رابط المجموعة : افكار المشاريع الصغيرة


----------

